# Live ticker erstellen



## Moki21 (21. März 2005)

Hallo ich betreibe ein Online Fussballmanager wolle ein live ticker erstellen weis aber net wie gib es ein tutorieal oder sowas ähnliches oder kann mir einer es erstell wäre super wenn jhamnd antwortet.

MFG Moki21


----------



## teppi (21. März 2005)

1) guter Deutsch

2) Erstmal lesen .. 

So jute Nacht,
Stefan


----------



## Katjusha (21. März 2005)

Was für ein Liveticker soll es denn sein? Von einem Spiel live berichten, eine aktuelle Tabelle, Newsfeeds der Spiele auslesen. Ein wenig präziser würde helfen. 

PS: Ich habe für ein paar Sites bereits Liveticker erstellt und eine Mischung aus SQL, PHP und Javascript lieferte immer die besten Ergebnisse im Verhältnis zum Aufwand.


----------



## schnuffie (23. März 2005)

Prinzipiell geht das auch ganz easy mit Java sinngemäß so, daß Du einem Label immer wieder vorn einen Buchstaben "klaust" und hinten einen "hinzuaddierst". Danach ein "repaint()", einen kurzzeitig schlafenden Thread und die Sache ist erledigt. Minimalaufwand eben.

Denkanstöße:

```
myLabel.setText(neuerString);
repaint();
```


```
try {
Thread.sleep(1000); //1s
}
catch (InterruptedException ie) {}
```


----------

